# MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES TOY DRIVE DEC 4TH LONG BEACH



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ITS THAT TIME OF THE YEAR TO MAKE ALL THE UNFORTUNATE KIDS VERY HAPPY THIS HOLLIDAYS 2525 GRAND AVE LONG BEACH CA FLIERS WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE L,A WILL BE :thumbsup:THERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> STREETSTYLE L,A WILL BE :thumbsup:THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

DAM ESE, PICK A DIFFERENT DATE BOZO! MINE WAS POSTED WAY BACK! lol. :x:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

El Aztec Pride said:


> DAAM ESE, PICK A DIFFERENT DATE BOZO! I POSTED MINE UP LONG TIME AGO! L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOZO THATS THE ONLY DATE THEY GAVE US


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: ITS ALL GOOD BRO! THURS







PLENTY OF CARS 4 BOTH EVENTS, QUE NO!! :boink:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

leomajestics said:


> ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

WORLD WIDE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" WILL BE THERE....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry can't make it , I'll b at a show trying to win 5th place


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


traffictowing said:


> STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" WILL BE THERE....


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ITS THAT TIME OF THE YEAR TO MAKE ALL THE UNFORTUNATE KIDS VERY HAPPY THIS HOLLIDAYS 2525 GRAND AVE LONG BEACH CA FLIERS WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


BAGO said:


>


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


since its free for people from iraq ill have sumone there from iraq


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

///


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:werd:


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 388987


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

*ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT:420: WHAT UP SMILEY*


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

LITTLE MAN said:


> *ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT:420: WHAT UP SMILEY*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

COMING UP QUICK HOMIEZ........ITS FOR THE KIDS......


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:yes:


BIG GIZMOE said:


> COMING UP QUICK HOMIEZ........ITS FOR THE KIDS......


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LITTLE MAN said:


> *ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT:420: WHAT UP SMILEY*


supp homie


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP MAJESTICS BRINGING THE KIDS LOTS OF SMILES:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ttt homies


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Big nene 1 said:


> Ttt homies


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> since its free for people from iraq ill have sumone there from iraq


Would be nice, but I am dj-ing for Rollerz Only that day in Cochella.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

vendor booths are available


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

_*T T T *_


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Well its that time again 4 MAJESTIC CC (LOS ANGELES) 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE N THE CITY OF LONG BEACH. EVERY ONE IS WELCOME.ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS ,MOTOR CYCLES ,EUROS , TRUCKS. LET'S DO FOR THE KIDS. LAST YEAR WE MADE A LOT OF KIDS HAPPY SO LET'S DO THIS AGAIN. ITS AT LONG BEACH HEALTH DPT. 2525 GRAND AVE IN THE CITY OF LONG BEACH CA. HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

scrappin68 said:


> Well its that time again 4 MAJESTIC CC (LOS ANGELES) 2nd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE N THE CITY OF LONG BEACH. EVERY ONE IS WELCOME.ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS ,MOTOR CYCLES ,EUROS , TRUCKS. LET'S DO FOR THE KIDS. LAST YEAR WE MADE A LOT OF KIDS HAPPY SO LET'S DO THIS AGAIN. ITS AT LONG BEACH HEALTH DPT. 2525 GRAND AVE IN THE CITY OF LONG BEACH CA. HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE.


YEAH BUDDY:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

T T T !!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ttt got the toy drive


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

to the top


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

there are vendor booths available


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

.........


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> there are vendor booths available


i'll take one i got 50 sets of 13's


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> i'll take one i got 50 sets of 13's


:thumbsup:THERE ARE MORE BOOTHS AVAILABLE


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> i'll take one i got 50 sets of 13's


WOW.....:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*TTT*_


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Ttmtf MAJESTICS CC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

confirmed 
lifestyle
stylistics so la 
streetstyle 
showtime
illustrious
stylistics los angeles
TRAFFIC


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

there are trophy`s for 1st and 2nd place 40s though 2000 plus bikes suv`s and luxury compact plus luxurys and best of show plus for most toys brought


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*:thumbsup: TTT!!! :thumbsup: :yes: ....*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

bump for the big m


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> confirmed
> lifestyle
> stylistics so la
> streetstyle
> ...


TTT!!!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

......................


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

.........................


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*TTMFT, BUMP, BUMP, BU**MP*............:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

av majestics will be there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP MAJESTICS TOY DRIVE TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

Dboy will be there in his WHEELCHAIR!.......YEAH


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

...


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> confirmed
> lifestyle
> stylistics so la
> streetstyle
> ...


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

.........


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

t t t


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ALMOST HERE BROTHERS


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

What's up big M...what time does the show start?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

sg226 said:


> What's up big M...what time does the show start?


AFTER 7


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

luv_my58 said:


> TTT


MY BOY BETTER SEE YOU GUYS HERE


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

.......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ...
> 
> 
> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROAD KING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Vix54Chevy said:


> ROAD KING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:.....................


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

_*TTT*_


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

La Gente will be there TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


rolldawg213 said:


> La Gente will be there TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

......................


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE...... TO SUPPORT THE MAJESTIC C.C. .... TTT!!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


FC PREZ said:


> *FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE...... TO SUPPORT THE MAJESTIC C.C. .... TTT!!!*


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

.....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck, merry Christmas
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

I'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS GOOD EVENT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website, good luck, merry Christmas
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


 THX MARRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:........


1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> I'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS GOOD EVENT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> I'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS GOOD EVENT


:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*T T T *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

...................


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ITS GOIN DOWN THIS SUNDAY DECEMBER THE 4TH........LONG BEACH @ THE HEALTH DEPARTMENT......


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

Terco said:


> :thumbsup: TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

...............


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ...
> 
> 
> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> ...


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


angelisticsola5960 said:


> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> > you just wanted to hear my voice early in the morning huh fool
> ...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > Lmfao!!! Pinche Mamon...


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

.....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


StreetStyleL.A said:


> STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

2 more dayz fellas......


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ...
> 
> 
> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> ...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

how much for bikes?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> how much for bikes?


5 dollars and a toy


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

..............


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

See everyone in a couple of hours......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

O.G STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" had a great time till next year....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME ROYAL IMAGE, ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRAFFIC, AND JOHN I. E. VERY NICE TOY DRIVE. PUT ALOT OF SMILES ON KIDS FACES


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

ya man had a great time thanks majestics... the kids r gonna love it.... whats up smiley had a great turn out thanks for the invite/........:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Had a Firme ride Gracias traffic royal image big john, copper tone fucken nice caddy homie, mark Gracias for the toy homie good looking out


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Supp Fellas, Alot of happy kids this Xmas, STYLISTICS SO.LA. had a great time, "MOST TOYS AWARD" 2nd time :thumbsup:........Can't Stop, Won't Stop!...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THERE SUPPORT SEE YOU GIUYS NEXT YEAR THANKS AGAIN


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

Terco said:


> Supp Fellas, Alot of happy kids this Xmas, STYLISTICS SO.LA. had a great time, "MOST TOYS AWARD" 2nd time :thumbsup:........Can't Stop, Won't Stop!...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROAD KING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB , HAD A GREAT TIME!!!:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS FOR THE SUPPORT ON OUR TOYDRIVE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

HIGHCLASS CC HAD A BLAST......


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME .... :yes: :thumbsup:*


----------

